# Biete: Als Nebentätigkeit S7/Logo/Zenon Programmierung



## Offliner84 (13 Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute,
ich biete für einen fairen Stundensatz meine Dienste als Programmierer (Wochenende) und Offlineprogrammierer (Hardewarekonfig Erstellung) an.
Erfahrung mit Siemens S7/Logo und CopaData Zenon 6.22 und 6.50.
Gerne auch Gebäudeautomatisierung, Terraristik, Saunasteuerungen oder ähnliche "kleine" Projekte.
Da ich das alles nur als Nebentätigkeit ausführe sind keine Einsätze unter der Woche möglich.
Referenzen können gerne per PM erfragt werden.
Bei Interesse einfach eine PM an mich!


MfG euer Offliner84


----------



## Andreas1963 (28 Dezember 2011)

Hallo, aus Sachsen-Anhalt
was ist dein Stundensatz bei einer Logo mit 4 Analogeingängen und 3 Ausgängen?
MfG Andreas


----------

